# Love for ACE, HIVE and Bazille?



## Lode_Runner (Dec 2, 2017)

I've been wondering a bit lately why ACE, HIVE and Bazille get so much less attention than Zebra, Diva and Repro? Playing around with the demos I like them as much as the others, but then I'm a complete hack when it comes to sound design, so I'm basing this on the strength of the presets. How do you rate these synths?


----------



## Rapollo (Dec 2, 2017)

I think Hive is excellent and I don't see why it isn't as popular at all. I've read some people say it's redundant if you have Zebra and I guess that's the main reason since its relatively new, whereas I don't feel it sounds EXACTLY the same and is just an excellent workhorse with its different engines and pure speed of workflow. I've never been interested in ACE or Bazille though.

I feel it is actually more ideal for more mainstream/pop music production than the other u-he synths personally but of course to each his own


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2017)

I love, love me some Bazille, It's a monster digital modular synth with analog filters and a sequencer but it is a bit of a oddball using Phase distortion oscillators and a little harder to use with its patch cord system. I usually recommend anyone interested to track down the free Bazille CM or Beatzille and play with it first to learn on.

Hive was made to compete with Sylenth but I have never had the opportunity to A/B them.

I have Ace but do not use it as often as the others.


----------



## T-Funk (Dec 2, 2017)

Not sure why, in all honesty. ACE, Bazille and HIVE are my top three u-he synths. I also own DIVA and RePro-1, but prefer the aforementioned products. When I demoed Zebra 2, I was not inclined to purchase it. It was my least favorite u-he synth.

With that said, I think u-he makes some solid products, but I rarely find a use their synths in my music efforts.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm going to pick up Repro while it's cheap (unfortunately I missed out on the survey), but I think Bazille and ACE have made their way onto my wish list.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 3, 2017)

Also looking at Bazille and Hive. I like them both. The unfortunate (or fortunate) reality is that I probably have enough synth power to continue exploring right now without getting either but I like them both on demo (again thank you to U-he for having such an option available to test before making any decisions). I can't think of a synth that U-he have missed with, including their free ones. They all sound great.


----------



## heliosequence (Dec 14, 2017)

I really like Bazille! I think it’s my favorite U-he followed by Diva and Repro-1/5. I wasn’t as interested in Hive as it seemed to want to be more of a modern synth but wasn’t quite as exciting or unique compared to competition. I also have Ace, but it just doesn’t quite feel to be at the sonic level of the others. Waiting for Zebra 3 and hoping for MPE/roli compatibility before going ahead with Zebra. It’s already been a long wait and it seems like we won’t see it until mid 2018.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2017)

Hive is probably the one I use the least. I'm not into the whole supersaw, Sylenth thing myself although it is capable of more. 

Zebra 2.8 public beta is due in a few weeks though so that's good news, perhaps we will see the new browser ?


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

I own ace, bazille and hive, and I honestly thought I was missing out when I seen people going on about diva this, diva that..........so I downloaded the demo, and its no better than Hive to my ears.

As for why ace and bazille get less attention.....thats easy. 
Because they're modular / semi-modular they aren't as instant or accessible, and when you think a lot of new music-makers are initially, or permanently, downloading cracked software, they're usually gonna go for 
a) something a big name artist or dj has used
b) something with little or no learning curve
c) the appeal of instant great-sounding presets that inevitably end up being heard all over the place


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I can't think of a synth that U-he have missed with, including their free ones. They all sound great.



I second that. They don't cut many corners with their free synths either. I use Podolski a fair bit cos it does some great pads, and I have Tyrell, which also sounds great but doesn't get as much use as I always forget about it


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 11, 2018)

I find myself using Hive quite a bit for additional sounds, not that much for the front row.

With Bazille, i guess, the lack of appreciation is due to the complexity of programming it.
It has an amazing potential to create organic sounds that react to velocity etc. in more complex ways than filter movements....

ACE is maybe my least used u-he synth, but also this one can provide great sounds.
In any case check out the u-he patch library; there are some amazing soundbanks.


----------



## waltercruz (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm particularly interested on Hive, but I lust Bazille everyday! 

I have Ace, but don't use it frequently.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 14, 2018)

Bazille is great, especially once you get past the learning curve. NAAASTY sounds!

You can get plenty others with that synth as well. A steal for the price imo.

The other didn't do much for me. I use Zebra 2/HZ, Sylenth, Harmor, Sytrus quite a bit (though orchestral instruments take priority in my music).


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice discussion here about the U-he synths. What they all do have in common is how straightforward they are in terms of programming, be it modular or not.
I don´t believe in strengths and weaknesses when it comes to compare synths because they all serve a purpose. 
Sure, most people would say that Diva is for lush, analog sounding strings and pads. But I have created tons of pads in Hive which sound just as warm and beautiful as those from Diva or even better.
And to me Bazille sounds better than Zebra.
It´s up to you, your favourite approach and the way you want to work with a synth to create sounds and patches.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Try and find the free Bazille CM or Beatzille magware. It's a nice taste of Bazille, a bit easier to learn on, and makes the transition to the full version better. If you can't find either shoot me a PM.



waltercruz said:


> I'm particularly interested on Hive, but I lust Bazille everyday!
> 
> I have Ace, but don't use it frequently.


----------

